# The Gate Cleveland Winter Schedule



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Hey Boys and Girls. We have an updated schedule which includes racing on Thursdays and Saturdays!!!! Regularly run classes are 12th scale, 17.5 touring car, VTA, World GT and even some not quite right guys running a Cannonball Run/Mad Max touring car run-what-you-brung no-rules just race throwdown. Dust off those touring cars if you've got the guts. Special races include points races for the BRP gang and even some oval. Come on out and have a great time.

*Feb 17 *Thursday night racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7.
*Feb 19* BRP points race, open at 3 racing at 5
*Feb 26 *Open at 3, Racing at 6, Points Race 

*Mar 3* Thursday night racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7
*Mar 6* Open at 10, racing at 1, Points race
*Mar 11 *Oval practice, 6-10pm
*Mar 12 *CRC oval Race, open at 7am Racing at 11am
*Mar 17 *Thursday night racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7
*Mar 20 *Open at 10, racing at 1, Points race
*Mar 26 *Open at 3, Racing at 6, Points Race 

*Apr 2,3* Grand Finale
*Apr 8* BRP points race, open at 3 racing at 5
*Apr 15, 16th *1/18 Oval race
*Apr 21* Oval Thursday night racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Who is up for some racing tomorrow? Should be some 12th scales and vta/touring cars. 

Be there or be...somewhere else I guess.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I won't be there. Getting ready for Round 4 of the MWGS (the finale) at the Big Rug in Indy.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I won't be there. Getting ready for Round 4 of the MWGS (the finale) at the Big Rug in Indy.


Tear it up Joe!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Racing at the Gate this Saturday the 26th. Don't miss it. Classes are 17.5touring, 17.5 12th scale, WGT, VTA and if enough cars show Run-What-Ya-Brung MONGREL TC!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Racing at the Gate this Saturday the 26th. Don't miss it. Classes are 17.5touring, 17.5 12th scale, WGT, VTA and if enough cars show Run-What-Ya-Brung MONGREL TC!!!!


My foam TC is ready for some action. :tongue:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Don't forget, in addition to world gt, 12th, vta and 17.5TC, we are now offering Mongrel TC which is open to any 10th scale Touring car whether four, front or rear wheel drive. Treaded tires and realistic bodies are suggested but not required. That's it for mongrel class rules, except for the break out rule. Go faster than the specified lap time and you lose the lap. This is a perfect class for those with an older touring car or a car that doesn't fit an existing class. Come out to the premier indoor racing facility in ohio and have a blast!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> I won't be there. Getting ready for Round 4 of the MWGS (the finale) at the Big Rug in Indy.


Joe are you still getting ready ?I might come down how many people do you have running 17.5 rubber? Or just bring out that foam car


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Joe are you still getting ready ?I might come down how many people do you have running 17.5 rubber? Or just bring out that foam car


We usually have around 4 rubber TCs.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Grand Finale*

Grand Finale April 2-3!!! Don't miss it. 

The 2011
Grand Finale at the Gate
April 2-3, 2011

Location/Info: THE GATE - Laurel Square Shopping Center 1733 Pearl Road., Brunswick, Ohio 44212. Entries are non-transferable and non-refundable after March 26, 2011. Entry limit is 250 Entries/100 RACERS. Entries and pit spaces reserved upon payment ONLY and on a first-paid basis. ROAR rules apply. ROAR approved LiPo batteries only and must be charged in a LiPo sack. Personal transponders are mandatory. . Participants in the Rubber TC classes must use Solaris Medium (Medium Insert), Sweep “Real Blue” QTS32 or Jaco Blue Premount Tires only; limited to 3 sets. Participants in the WorldGT class may use BSR Team Purple Spec, Jaco Lilac Spec, or CRC 2300/2302 Spec Tires only. Non-wintergreen traction compound only. AB Charles Hobby Shop will be on site with parts, tires, traction compound, and supplies.

Classes: Winners of a major event since 2005 cannot participate in Stock 1/12 or Stock Rubber TC. Details for each class are as follows:

Stock 1/12 & Stock Rubber TC: Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless; ROAR spec speedo
Stock Rubber TC; Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless, ROAR Spec ESC
13.5 1/12, Mod 1/12, 17.5 Rubber TC, Mod Rubber TC: ROAR Approved Brushless, Open ESC
World GT: Any ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless, Open ESC
Vintage Trans-Am: 2010 rules at www.usvintagetransam.com (Exceptions: Driver Figure not required, ROAR Spec ESC)

Awards: Cash payouts for A-Mains 1st through 3rd and TQ’s all classes.


Hotels: Quality Inn (330) 273-1112 Super 8 (440) 238-1097
1435 S. Carpenter Rd. Brunswick, OH 15385 Royalton Rd. Strongsville, OH

Schedule:

Saturday 3/2 7:00am to 2pm: Open/Controlled Practice
2:30pm to 5:00pm: Controlled Practice by Heat
5:30 to Finish: 2 rounds of qualifying


Sunday 10/24 7:00am to 8:00am Open Practice
8:00am to 1:00pm: 2 Round of Qualifying
1:30 pm to Finish: Mains

Information: For more information, contact Paul Ciccarello at [email protected].
Full Details/Requirements/Rules will be posted at: www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Grand Finale April 2-3!!! Don't miss it.
> 
> 
> Schedule:
> ...


I'm not planning on missing this race, but practice on 3/2 and the mains on 10/24 make for a looooong weekend.:freak:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm not planning on missing this race, but practice on 3/2 and the mains on 10/24 make for a looooong weekend.:freak:


Just trying to make sure everyone gets their money's worth although we might have to increase the tire allotment.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Racing tonight at the Gate!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Racing this Saturday March 26th at The Gate. Doors open at 3, racing starts at 6. 

Classes

17.5 1/12th scale
17.5 Touring (0 esc timing)
WGT
VTA
Mongrel (Run what ya brung 1/10th)

New and improved tire truing station for the foam guys and food and drink on site.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

6 pm kinda of a late start, what time have you guys been getting done??


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> 6 pm kinda of a late start, what time have you guys been getting done??


I would like to know too please....


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I would like to know too please....


This is our first afternoon race so I will be able to give you a better estimate Sunday. Doors will open at 3 so if the racers we expect to show are there early perhaps the program can be moved up a bit?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> This is our first afternoon race so I will be able to give you a better estimate Sunday. Doors will open at 3 so if the racers we expect to show are there early perhaps the program can be moved up a bit?


We could start an hour earlier, everyone is usually there by then.
I will be there a bit earlier too, approx. 1:30 to get a few things cleaned and ready. Track should be ready for practice shortly after.

I think we did do a Saturday night race once, last month. We got out approx. 9:30ish. We only ran 2 heats and a main. If the turnout is big, we can start earlier and try to get 3 quals in 

-Wayne


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> This is our first afternoon race so I will be able to give you a better estimate Sunday. Doors will open at 3 so if the racers we expect to show are there early perhaps the program can be moved up a bit?


I'm going to try and make it it depends on if my wife have to work or not. If I don't make this weekend , I know for sure I will see you next weekend.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came to The Gate for the Grand Finale. Some great racing and real dedication from our friends traveling from MI, WI, PA, Canada, etc. It wouldn't have been the same without you and hope to see you all again soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to The Gate for the Grand Finale. Some great racing and real dedication from our friends traveling from MI, WI, PA, Canada, etc. It wouldn't have been the same without you and hope to see you all again soon. :thumbsup:


No thank you guys for two days of laughs, see for the Vegas warm up.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Major brain lock not mentioning the Indy crew. Thanks for coming out guys!!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Major brain lock not mentioning the Indy crew. Thanks for coming out guys!!


I was not feeling the love......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You are loved!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

He was pitting across form SeaBall and Wise.....he 'felt' plenty of love


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday night...



Chubbs Vs. Seaballs....



Who will be on top....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> This Saturday night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predict Chubbs to end up on top ........

and Seaballs to take it like a man


----------

